

Show HN: Coding on Twitter - yoshiokatsuneo

Just tweet to @paiza_run, and you will get result as reply.
  @paiza_run ruby: puts &quot;Hello&quot; + &quot;World&quot;
Just now, it is quite hot, and people are tweeting like 20 seconds.
Language names available are:
java,ruby,python,php,perl,c,cpp,csharp,javascript,objective-c,scala,go,haskell,coffeescript,bash,erlang,r,cobol,vb,fsharp<p>This service is provided based on 
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;paiza.io&#x2F;, Handy web-based only coding environment.
======
bengali3
:)
[https://twitter.com/paiza_run/status/534654223909003264](https://twitter.com/paiza_run/status/534654223909003264)

------
yoshiokatsuneo
Language names:
java,ruby,python,php,perl,c,cpp,csharp,javascript,objective-c,scala,go,haskell,coffeescript,bash,erlang,r,cobol,vb,fsharp

------
yoshiokatsuneo
So, tweet message is like: @paiza_run ruby: puts "Hello" \+ "World"

------
GotAnyMegadeth
Didn't seem to work. Is it down at the moment?

------
tehnuty
Fun idea

